# Acceptable Megger Reading for Residential



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

1.9G is plenty, what are you megging, hot to ground, hot to nuetral?? Be sure and check between the nuetral and ground


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Which LED lights up when it trips?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What level voltage are you testing with?

What are you testing between? Hot to neutral, hot to ground neutral to ground.

Megger the switch

Remove the lamps and test with the switch on.

The obvious swap CBs.

1.9 at 100 VDC is well above acceptable.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> What level voltage are you testing with?
> 
> What are you testing between? Hot to neutral, hot to ground neutral to ground.
> 
> ...


 

don't you mean 1000?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

My appologies my lowest setting is 500 V on my *Megger*

I have tested hot to neutral, hot to ground neutral to ground.

I didn't even consider to megger the switches. :blink::laughing:

I will double check the neutral to ground again just to be safe.

Many thanks for the quick replies everyone.:thumbup:

I will post up once again if I find anything. I will go back Thursday but I seem to be having a brain freeze on this one lol.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> My appologies my lowest setting is 500 V on my *Megger*
> 
> I have tested hot to neutral, hot to ground neutral to ground.
> 
> ...


 

You should meg this wire at 1000v. Also, please answer post #3


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Which LED lights up when it trips?


There only appears to be one LED on the CB.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Which LED lights up when it trips?


There only appears to be one LED on the CB. The House wire is only rated for 300v, will 1000 be safe for the insulation?

Once again many thanks.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> There only appears to be one LED on the CB. The House wire is only rated for 300v, will 1000 be safe for the insulation?
> 
> Once again many thanks.


No, in that case I would test it at 500. The Seimens should have two leds if you look closely. One is for ground fault, and one is for arc fault. It will aid you in your troubleshooting.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, in that case I would test it at 500. The Seimens should have two leds if you look closely. One is for ground fault, and one is for arc fault. It will aid you in your troubleshooting.


Lol the LEDs are so bloody small I could barely see it the first time. Thank you for the tip.:thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> What is a basic rule for a megger reading for a residential reading for say a bedroom circuit that will be AFCI protected?
> 
> I have been trouble shooting a new branch circuit and getting a reading of 1.9 GigOhms. Once I turn on and of the can lights- 3 separate switches- it instantly trips- even an incandescent trips it.
> 
> ...


Meggering a bedroom circuit is no more important that doing so in any other part of the premises. If it trips, it can only be one of two things. Faulty wiring...or breaker.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Meggering a bedroom circuit is no more important that doing so in any other part of the premises. If it trips, it can only be one of two things. Faulty wiring...or breaker.


I wouldn't really expect to have some body from KY to know about this, but when the Cinpac fleet exercises are going on around the island whatever it is they do with their radar or communications or something starts making a whole lot of people to start calling up to tell me them funny looking breakers in their panel has been tripping a lot for the last couple of days.






70 words, no period. I use transcript to count em....


----------



## nmackintosh (May 8, 2008)

What about 1 megohm on a 120v circuit with 14/2 wire? 500volt setting


----------

